# Juicing?



## DT4EMS

So........ about a week ago I was browsing Netflix and came across a documentary called "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead". I thought I would give it a looksie.

I found myself inspired so I bought a juicer. I was wasn't looking to lose weight per se. I am in great shape, but I thought the idea of being healthier looked interesting.

So, 4 days into semi-juicing I was down six pounds and my energy was through the roof.

I am not doing any type of juice fast. Instead I am adding the juicing to my diet.

Now then, after spending the money on the juicer, I found it to be a ton of work and waste. I ended up getting one of the NutriBullet. Much less waste.

Besides energy being off the charts...... I found I am only drinking one cup of coffee (not one pot) in the morning now. Crazy......

I guess that is why Hippocrates said "Let food be thy medicine". Remember him from the Hippocratic Oath 

Anyone else seen the movie or tried juicing?


----------



## STXmedic

Very interesting. I'll definitely be giving it a look.


----------



## fast65

A coworker of mine was telling me about this a few weeks ago, I was going to watch the movie, but I never got around to it. 

She also said she had been seeing a major energy boost, I figured I would give it a try, but again, I never got around to it lol. What's the difference between a juicer and the Nutribullet?


----------



## DT4EMS

fast65 said:


> A coworker of mine was telling me about this a few weeks ago, I was going to watch the movie, but I never got around to it.
> 
> She also said she had been seeing a major energy boost, I figured I would give it a try, but again, I never got around to it lol. What's the difference between a juicer and the Nutribullet?



The juicer (we bought a Jack Lalane one) takes just the juice and separates the pulp into a waste bin. The NutirBullet grinds everything into more of a smoothie type so there is no waste.

I would imagine any really good food processor would work. These are what I have experience with and the results are nothing less than amazing.

Again, I'm not fasting like they did in the movie. I am doing more like they do in "Forks Over Knives" a movee I watched after a few days of juicing.


----------



## JakeEMTP

The Breville juicer is awesome. I had the Jack Lalane for about 6 years but gave it away with no regrets when I got the Breville.  I got the Dual Disc model which makes for unlimited possibilities in one machine.


----------



## Joe

Haha i expected this thread to be about roids. But i sure do love regular juice!


----------



## fast65

DT4EMS said:


> The juicer (we bought a Jack Lalane one) takes just the juice and separates the pulp into a waste bin. The NutirBullet grinds everything into more of a smoothie type so there is no waste.
> 
> I would imagine any really good food processor would work. These are what I have experience with and the results are nothing less than amazing.
> 
> Again, I'm not fasting like they did in the movie. I am doing more like they do in "Forks Over Knives" a movee I watched after a few days of juicing.



Hmmm, I may give it a shot then, and grab a Nutribullet. At least I can get a little more produce in my diet, especially while on shift.


----------



## DT4EMS

fast65 said:


> Hmmm, I may give it a shot then, and grab a Nutribullet. At least I can get a little more produce in my diet, especially while on shift.



We found a "trick" so to speak. My wife didn't care to much for the green taste...so instead of adding the little bit of water, we use natural apple juice. 

using the NutriBulett it goes like this:

50% of the holder is filled with spinach then I add, fresh cucumber, almonds, cherry tomato, grapes, a couple baby carrots, celery a couple of strawberries and some kiwi. Then put a little apple juice in it.

The taste is great! I didn't mind the green taste before, but now even my wife likes it 

Watch the movies....... (Fat, sick and nearly dead and Forks Over Knives) then see what you think.

The reason I liked both movies is they were not trying to sell me their juicer or diet book. Instead you get to see transformations before your eyes.

What sold me was the people getting off of all the meds they were on. That was impressive!


----------



## fast65

DT4EMS said:


> We found a "trick" so to speak. My wife didn't care to much for the green taste...so instead of adding the little bit of water, we use natural apple juice.
> 
> using the NutriBulett it goes like this:
> 
> 50% of the holder is filled with spinach then I add, fresh cucumber, almonds, cherry tomato, grapes, a couple baby carrots, celery a couple of strawberries and some kiwi. Then put a little apple juice in it.
> 
> The taste is great! I didn't mind the green taste before, but now even my wife likes it
> 
> Watch the movies....... (Fat, sick and nearly dead and Forks Over Knives) then see what you think.
> 
> The reason I liked both movies is they were not trying to sell me their juicer or diet book. Instead you get to see transformations before your eyes.
> 
> What sold me was the people getting off of all the meds they were on. That was impressive!



Well coolio, thanks for the tips, and for bringing this topic up!


----------



## bigbaldguy

I added fruit and veggies into my diet using smoothies and it's working well. Along with the much more balanced diet I've also started hitting the gym, cut out most processed sugars, increased my protein intake, and cut out most dairy (I'm already a vegetarian). I've lost 52 pounds and gone from a waist size of 48 to 36.


----------



## DT4EMS

bigbaldguy said:


> I added fruit and veggies into my diet using smoothies and it's working well. Along with the much more balanced diet I've also started hitting the gym, cut out most processed sugars, increased my protein intake, and cut out most dairy (I'm already a vegetarian). I've lost 52 pounds and gone from a waist size of 48 to 36.



That is fantastic! I work out every day as well...... but at 43 it is a little tougher to keep the extra weight off. Kudos for the weight loss! That's fantastic!


----------



## bigbaldguy

DT4EMS said:


> That is fantastic! I work out every day as well...... but at 43 it is a little tougher to keep the extra weight off. Kudos for the weight loss! That's fantastic!



I'm 37 so I don't have to much of an advantage on you.


----------



## DT4EMS

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm 37 so I don't have to much of an advantage on you.



That is true


----------



## eprex

It honestly can't hurt. You lose a lot of the fiber benefits from drinking your veggies but I recall reading a study that found that taking fiber supplements wasn't really enough to prevent colon cancer.

What I do recommend is using your juicer to take in more calories and slowly start weening off bread carbohydrates and bad fats. You'll start to feel much better and see a reduction in weight if you get your energy from lean meat, vegetables, good fats (olive oil, coconut, etc), and fruits (carbs sure, but not processed). A lot of people have success with a paleo or semi-paleo diet and research is starting to point to sugar playing a role in heart disease and possibly cancer.


----------



## eprex

And don't be afraid to eat eggs! Just cook them healthily (olive oil is fine) and don't add cheese. Instead add spices/pepper/light salt. Eggs are nutrient rich (mostly all in the yolks), great source of protein and sustenance, and the cholesterol fear is exaggerated.


----------



## DT4EMS

eprex said:


> And don't be afraid to eat eggs! Just cook them healthily (olive oil is fine) and don't add cheese. Instead add spices/pepper/light salt. Eggs are nutrient rich (mostly all in the yolks), great source of protein and sustenance, and the cholesterol fear is exaggerated.



My diet is pretty clean anyway. (Although I cheat on occasion) I am actually trying to go more of a whole food/plant based diet. The studies they showed (largest ever published by multiple MD's) had strong evidence of cancer cells "turned off" by whole food plant based diet. 

I have put my juicer away and have used strictly the NutriBullett for now. I drink several a day, but still eat a meal or two during the day.

Without even trying........down 8 pounds...... have tons of energy....... even did my back/legs workout yesterday that consisted of 100 reps of 135lb squats and 100 pull ups... felt great.

Again.......  I am not trying to sell anyone on any product for diet......I'm just saying I have had crazy results  without even trying. All because I watched a couple of documentaries.


----------



## eprex

That's awesome! I think a lot of people can benefit in terms of weightloss by supplementing calorically dense foods with a liquid meal once a day.


----------



## eprex

You can also add a scoop of unflavored pure whey (like NOW Foods) for added sustanence for those who still consume some dairy.


----------



## DT4EMS

eprex said:


> That's awesome! I think a lot of people can benefit in terms of weightloss by supplementing calorically dense foods with a liquid meal once a day.



I wouldn't have believed it myself........ I am a believer now for sure. It is the energy more than anything for me I think. 

I'm still new at it and learning a lot as I go. Heck pro UFC Fighter Mac Danzig eats whole food/plant based. When they had him on "Forks over knives" I jumped up and was like "Hey! That's Danzig!" I figured there must be something to it because those guys are machines!

Here is a link to his diet:
http://www.mikemahler.com/online-li...aining/ufc-fighter-mac-danzig-vegan-diet.html


----------



## EMT2B

We watched "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" in my A&P class last semester.  It was a really interesting movie.  Got me thinking about trying juicing, but, at the moment, I have no spare ca$h to buy a juicer (or anything else for that matter!).  I do have a full size as well as a personal size blender, but I doubt either is powerful enough to really do very well with the juicing aspect.
One of the men in my class went on a 10-day juice fast prior to running a half-marathon, and he swears by juicing.  He brought in a couple of the juices he drank so we could sample them.  The "mean green" tasted really awful.  But I'm not exactly the best judge of taste.  I have the palate of a six year old. LoL :lol:
I have been trying to get more fruits and veggies into my diet.  I do pretty good with getting the fruits in, as fruit is sweet and appeals to my taste buds.  The veggies are a whole different matter. :blush:

Where would I find a "NutriBullet" and approx how much are they?


----------



## Handsome Robb

Joe said:


> Haha i expected this thread to be about roids. But i sure do love regular juice!



Me too haha. 

I love fruits and veggies...and I love smoothies. This might be something for me to look into. I'll admit I'm not the healthiest eater, but I'm not awful either. Every meal has fruits or veggies, I try to steer away from red meat and go for chicken or turkey most of the time but I do cave for a nice big burger every now and again. 

I could definitely use the energy but I don't need or want to loose any weight. I'm only 165 lbs as it is. 

What are all of your thoughts on that?


----------



## DT4EMS

EMT2B said:


> We watched "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" in my A&P class last semester.  It was a really interesting movie.  Got me thinking about trying juicing, but, at the moment, I have no spare ca$h to buy a juicer (or anything else for that matter!).  I do have a full size as well as a personal size blender, but I doubt either is powerful enough to really do very well with the juicing aspect.
> One of the men in my class went on a 10-day juice fast prior to running a half-marathon, and he swears by juicing.  He brought in a couple of the juices he drank so we could sample them.  The "mean green" tasted really awful.  But I'm not exactly the best judge of taste.  I have the palate of a six year old. LoL :lol:
> I have been trying to get more fruits and veggies into my diet.  I do pretty good with getting the fruits in, as fruit is sweet and appeals to my taste buds.  The veggies are a whole different matter. :blush:
> 
> Where would I find a "NutriBullet" and approx how much are they?


I grabbed a Nutribullet from Wal-Mart online. It's 100 bucks. I am now down 11bs and feel amazing.


----------



## firecoins

Bought a juicer. Same one from fat, sick and near death. Juice I made was good. 
Lots of carrots, spinach, grapes, apples and blueberries.


----------



## DT4EMS

firecoins said:


> Bought a juicer. Same one from fat, sick and near death. Juice I made was good.
> Lots of carrots, spinach, grapes, apples and blueberries.



That is fantastic! Let me know if you energy skyrockets like mine did.
I am still not 100% juicing/smoothie drinking.... I have a cheat day where I eat what I want plus I still eat regular meals during the day.

Let me know how you feel after several days.


----------



## abckidsmom

Clarifying- you're not juicing 100%, but drinking juice on top of regular eating and feel this great?


----------



## mycrofft

I buy flats of V8 at Costco.  The best thing about this thread is that NO ONE has used the "T" word*.

("Toxins").


----------



## m0nster986

Can any of you recommend some good recipes?


----------



## firecoins

abckidsmom said:


> Clarifying- you're not juicing 100%, but drinking juice on top of regular eating and feel this great?



Yes? I am eating regular food.


----------



## firecoins

mycrofft said:


> I buy flats of V8 at Costco.  The best thing about this thread is that NO ONE has used the "T" word*.
> 
> ("Toxins").



Are you eliminating toxins? I am. Juicing has nothing to do with it. I am not constipated.


----------



## DT4EMS

firecoins said:


> Are you eliminating toxins? I am. Juicing has nothing to do with it. I am not constipated.



I am still eating as well.......... just as little "processed" foods as I can. Tons of fruit, salads and a little turkey or chicken. Trying to keep meat to as close to 5% or my diet. 

The rest are all juice/smoothie.

My energy is still the most noticeable thing....... absolutely ridiculous how much better I feel.


----------



## JakeEMTP

mycrofft said:


> I buy flats of V8 at Costco.  The best thing about this thread is that NO ONE has used the "T" word*.
> 
> [/IMG]



One can of V8 is about 500 mg of sodium. That is not so good as you get older. You might be able to handle it in your 20s and 30s but after 40 you need to be concerned about sodium intake.


----------



## DT4EMS

JakeEMTP said:


> One can of V8 is about 500 mg of sodium. That is not so good as you get older. You might be able to handle it in your 20s and 30s but after 40 you need to be concerned about sodium intake.



I have really started watching my sodium intake. Man it is everywhere, kinda like High Fructose Corn Syrup......

I just juice my own..... and hope to not have too many "engineered" fruits or vegetables in the mix.

We use our NutriBullet six times a day between my wife and I. Thing works like a champ! I drink 3- 4 per day and eat when I feel hungry. Drinking all of my veggies has it to where I am not craving junk food. Instead I am at the point to where I crave another juice.

Again, not trying to sell a product, just sharing how I feel about more fruits/veggies in my diet and what I have seen as a result.


----------



## firecoins

DT4EMS said:


> Now then, after spending the money on the juicer, I found it to be a ton of work and waste. I ended up getting one of the NutriBullet. Much less waste.



I should have listened. My juicer works great but it's a pain. I think I'll have the nutribullet soon.


----------



## DT4EMS

firecoins said:


> I should have listened. My juicer works great but it's a pain. I think I'll have the nutribullet soon.



We now keep the juicer as a back-up just in case  I am telling ya...... we put everything in the NutriBullet (almonds, pumpkin seeds, seeded grapes etc) it works just as described on TV.

This morning I made one with oranges, grapes, banana, strawberries, almonds, blueberries and carrots. Man..... it was tasty! Then during the day I had two of the spinach based ones.

I am trying to get my folks to use the juicing now. My daughter and her husband already do. I still have energy to spare now that's for sure.


----------



## PJB

i am ordering one now as we speak! i saw this movie almost a year ago now and said i was gunna start. i never really was a big veggie eater cause i hate the texture but think i found my way around it haha


----------



## firecoins

Lost 6 lbs in week one without trying


----------



## PJB

day one and two drinks down already noticing a energy difference, any good mixes you guys suggest?


----------



## hubert1992

:wub:I am also on a low sodium diet, but I must be the exception rather than the rule since I actually prefer the low sodium V8 to the regular. I also like drinking it non-chilled -- the flavors seem to be more developed that way.


----------



## Bob67

I know I need more fruits and veggies as well. Half my family is now vegan, so I already have a good supply of stuff.


----------



## TraprMike

just found this thread. I too found this movie on Netflix a couple months ago. wife and I have been juicing for a few weeks now. feel great. we eat one meal a day. mostly fish or chicken and small helping of potatos and some mixed veggies. 
I don't have a scale, but I can tell I lost a few pounds. 
great movie, great juicing..


----------



## TraprMike

EMT2B said:


> We watched "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" in my A&P class last semester.  It was a really interesting movie.  Got me thinking about trying juicing, but, at the moment, I have no spare ca$h to buy a juicer (or anything else for that matter!).  I do have a full size as well as a personal size blender, but I doubt either is powerful enough to really do very well with the juicing aspect.
> One of the men in my class went on a 10-day juice fast prior to running a half-marathon, and he swears by juicing.  He brought in a couple of the juices he drank so we could sample them.  The "mean green" tasted really awful.  But I'm not exactly the best judge of taste.  I have the palate of a six year old. LoL :lol:
> I have been trying to get more fruits and veggies into my diet.  I do pretty good with getting the fruits in, as fruit is sweet and appeals to my taste buds.  The veggies are a whole different matter. :blush:
> 
> Where would I find a "NutriBullet" and approx how much are they?



I bought a Hamelton Beach that was recomended by a fellow juicer for about 55 bux at walmart.


----------



## Household6

TraprMike said:


> just found this thread. I too found this movie on Netflix a couple months ago. wife and I have been juicing for a few weeks now. feel great. we eat one meal a day. mostly fish or chicken and small helping of potatos and some mixed veggies.
> I don't have a scale, but I can tell I lost a few pounds.
> great movie, great juicing..



I think that's great! We have a juicer too, I use it almost every day.. I do wish it was easier to clean though. It's a Hamilton Beach model, the screen takes a lot of scrubbing to get it clean. I try to avoid eating many raw vegetables, like carrots because they're hard on the walls of my colon. It's much easier to juice them, we go through 10 pounds of carrots a week. I like the way I feel full after I consume juice, not a bit hungry, but not bloated and heavy.

What kind of fish do you eat?

We don't have a scale in our house either, I think they're evil.


----------



## mycrofft

I wonder at some of the stuff that goes into them, like carrot tops, which are toxic or at least unbeneficial.


----------



## Household6

mycrofft said:


> I wonder at some of the stuff that goes into them, like carrot tops, which are toxic or at least unbeneficial.



I don't use carrot tops.. I don't buy carrots with tops on them either. When a carrot is removed from the ground, it goes into shock, and the tops suck every nutrient they can out of the root. Fight or flight --carrot style.. h34r:


----------



## TraprMike

Household6 said:


> I think that's great! We have a juicer too, I use it almost every day.. I do wish it was easier to clean though. It's a Hamilton Beach model, the screen takes a lot of scrubbing to get it clean. I try to avoid eating many raw vegetables, like carrots because they're hard on the walls of my colon. It's much easier to juice them, we go through 10 pounds of carrots a week. I like the way I feel full after I consume juice, not a bit hungry, but not bloated and heavy.
> 
> What kind of fish do you eat?
> 
> We don't have a scale in our house either, I think they're evil.



I juice the kale and cellery first, and then apples, oranges and whatnot. this pushes the green stuff out of  nooks and crannys. makes it easy to clean too.. I also put a plastic grocery bag in the big hopper to catch the crap. MUCH easier to clean.  takes me just over a min to clean the machine after juicing my glass full. do it right a way. don't let it dry in the screen.. good luck!!

EDIT:
 I do not buy carrets with tops on either. I do wash  the produce good.


----------

